# what do YOU think?



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

do you think it's my hashi's or something else going on?
currently my most horrible symptom is afternoon/evening headaches, low grade fever (i've taken the temp) and red/hot face~yes I do have the butterfly rash and lupus is suspected, but not confirmed just yet. 
do other hashi sufferers have these symptoms? of course my extreme fatigue is still there too. as well as weight gain


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

I am bumping this up to see if I get a response? help?~
Well yesterday was an awful day. Fever spiked twice and all I could do was pop 5 pills each time, hoping one would hit and I would feel not so 'sick'. anyone? help!
by the way~i have a PCP appt tomorrow morning to hopefully get answers.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I do hope others chime in...I did not have the fevers/rash that you speak of, but headaches were a constant for me. Let us know how your PCP visit goes.
Healing thoughts and BIG HUGGS!!!
Hang in there...


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Nikimcn:

I have had those symptoms, other than the temp. I went from hyper about a month and a half ago to hypo and during my transition I have had headaches, weight gain (Ugggghhhh!), weird sensations in my head and face (I thought I was having a stroke a few times), exhaustion, just overall not felling myself and just worn out. Before I was ever diagnosed with Graves and Hashis, I had many times over the years where I would run a low grade fever along with other symptoms for several months. No one ever figured out what it was, but now I know it was the autoimmune problems. Hang in there!!! You are not alone.

:hugs:


----------



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I have gotten evening 'fevers' when my immune system decides to have a go at my thyroid. It's really hard to tell the difference between evening fevers and my bouts of occasional hyperthyroid, though. My face has been feeling hot recently, but whether or not that's related is beyond me right now.

I can say with confidence that I have never gotten a rash from this or...well, much of anything, come to think of it. I rarely get bad headaches, but when I do it I can always trace it to weather -- full moon, low pressure, and dryness. I would suspect a lupus reaction in your case, since you have that classic rash and the fever. I'd like to know what you find out.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

When you say "fever," please quantify the thermometer reading so we can understand how high it is.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> When you say "fever," please quantify the thermometer reading so we can understand how high it is.


always low-grade 99.8 to 100.1 etc.
around there.

thanks for all that responded.

I have my f/u with the rheumatologist Tuesday~there was a cancellation!


----------



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

What kind of thermometer are you using (oral, forehead, ear)?


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

eorhythm said:


> What kind of thermometer are you using (oral, forehead, ear)?


an ear thermom.


----------



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a forehead thermometer that always reads my temp as hovering between 99.6 and 100.8, while ear thermometers read slightly lower, and oral ones stay at about 97.9. It's frustrating sometimes.

Is it possible it's just reading your core temp, making it look like a low grade fever? That is still a low grade fever, at least.


----------

